# Difference between Form 80 and Form 1221



## suruworks (Aug 6, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I have been preparing my docs and found these two forms to be asked by CO in most cases.

In which case Form 1221 is asked for as I see most of the information in both the forms are almost the same and repetitive.

Thx
S


----------



## aarohi (Nov 9, 2014)

Form 80 asks for all your previous stays overseas and more importantly your character related questions. 

Form 1221 is subset of Form 80. One should have form 80 ready. form 1221 can be uploaded if asked by CO.


----------



## suruworks (Aug 6, 2015)

aarohi said:


> Form 80 asks for all your previous stays overseas and more importantly your character related questions.
> 
> Form 1221 is subset of Form 80. One should have form 80 ready. form 1221 can be uploaded if asked by CO.


Exactly what I thought, But I was confused as so many people who have filled up Form 80 are also asked for Form 1221 afterwards.

S


----------



## janiva (Jan 3, 2014)

Hi,

I have filled and submitted Form 80 alone.

May I know what did you do in your case.



suruworks said:


> Exactly what I thought, But I was confused as so many people who have filled up Form 80 are also asked for Form 1221 afterwards.
> 
> S


----------



## suruworks (Aug 6, 2015)

janiva said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have filled and submitted Form 80 alone.
> 
> May I know what did you do in your case.


Same, I have not submitted Form 1221 as I felt it asked for similar type of information as in Form 80.

S


----------

